
New Software Products Tracker - sg_ltv
Curious if anyone knows a website that tracks all new and upcoming software products (e.g. productivity tools from different categories, CRMs ,finance platforms, etc. - really can be anything). I see products and companies pop up here and there (e.g. on TechCrunch) but can&#x27;t find anything in one, organized place. Please let me know.
======
antoineMoPa
You mean like Product Hunt [1]?

[1] [https://www.producthunt.com/](https://www.producthunt.com/)

~~~
sg_ltv
YES, thank you a lot! ProductHunt it is

